# Water Drop



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Plain vanilla water on a dry CD

40D,f10,SS 250,ISO 100

Tamron 90mm f2.8 Macro, taken at 11-12 inches close to 1:1


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

This is one of the better ones I've seen. Neat project for being stuck indoors from a wet rainy/cold day!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Cool shot Dick, Get ya a misting bottle.











dicklaxt said:


> Plain vanilla water on a dry CD
> 
> 40D,f10,SS 250,ISO 100
> 
> Tamron 90mm f2.8 Macro, taken at 11-12 inches close to 1:1


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Cool shot Dick, Get ya a misting bottle.












dicklaxt said:


> Plain vanilla water on a dry CD
> 
> 40D,f10,SS 250,ISO 100
> 
> Tamron 90mm f2.8 Macro, taken at 11-12 inches close to 1:1


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

How are you getting ther color effects on these shots?

Thanks Sandy ,I kinda think its eye appeal with this one,it kinda says hello doesn't it.

dick


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Also try glycerin. You can get it a wallmart.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

I was using a desk light, and moving the CD (tiliting) under the light would create different colors on the CD



dicklaxt said:


> How are you getting ther color effects on these shots?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

OOOOH I bet that would be cool. Ill have to check it out. With this nasty weather It would be the perfect time to do some indoors stuff.



Fisher Lou said:


> Also try glycerin. You can get it a wallmart.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

If you ever want to branch out into falling drops, I posted a "how to" out on another forum HERE that might be of interest to you..


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

You must be reading my mind Arlon,I tried about 200 yesterday and only had two keepers and they were not good at that.

thanks dick


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

very cool


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

What will glycerin do for me that oil won't?

dick


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

It helps the droplets hold together. I mix it 50/50. It also makes it easier to make single droplets. Try it on a feather or a leaf. Works well for macro photography.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks, glad to continue
learn all the little tricks
dick


----------

